# Filter Floss



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a quick question, anyone know where to find polyester pillow stuffing (filter floss) other than a LFS? I heard you can get it at Walmart, but don't know what section and the employees are confused when I asked them. Thanks


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I would love to know the answer to that questions as well... Hopefully someone can weight in.....
Cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It should be available at Wal Mart in the art and/or home areas.

They usually sell it as quilt batting/stuffing. Be sure you get the one that does not have the fire retardant chemicals added.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks Darkbalde!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't forget to make sure you're getting the right stuff. 
You probably want to get the sheets rather than the clumps.

Also make sure not to pay too much for it. You'll want to try to beat Big Al's price of $15 for 20sqft or $10 for 10sqft. Unless you're a very light user of that stuff.


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

I can confirm that Walmart carries polyester quilting batting (sheets) or pillow stuffing (loose floss). The smaller quilt batting bag contains a sheet 70inches x 108 inches was about 7-8$, which is 50 some odd square feet by my reckoning. They also carry a larger bag of |90 inches x 108 for a bit more.

You can find it in the sewing section.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate it! So I guess I'll go with the sheets. I'm having a tough time clearing my tank, hopefully this helps


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Cotton balls work in a pinch too & you can thin them out.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

DaFishMan said:


> Cotton balls work in a pinch too & you can thin them out.


lol I can't imagine how tedious that would be.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> It should be available at Wal Mart in the art and/or home areas.
> 
> They usually sell it as quilt batting/stuffing. Be sure you get the one that does not have the fire retardant chemicals added.


But how else can I fireproof my aquarium water?


----------



## lora (Mar 12, 2006)

Any fabric store will carry polyester stuffing. The place I get mine is called Jo-Ann Fabrics and sometimes has it on sale for half price.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

qwerty said:


> But how else can I fireproof my aquarium water?


keep the matches and lighters away from the fish ....for a start....


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

micheals carries it for a decent price, and if you go on their website, you can print off a 50% off any reg priced item coupon.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

saw the stuff at Walmart however i don't remember the price


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been using Walmart's polyester stuffing wool for years I like it better than the sheets. I have necer had a problem with it.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yo, Fabricland.


----------



## abridgel (Jan 4, 2010)

What do you do with this stuff? Stick it in the aquarium or stick it in the filter? I find it floats in the water


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

It goes into the filter. Usually at the last media stage of filtration so that it "polishes" the water. By that I mean it filters out the remaining smaller sized junk that would normally flow right through the other media.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> It goes into the filter. Usually at the last media stage of filtration so that it "polishes" the water. By that I mean it filters out the remaining smaller sized junk that would normally flow right through the other media.


So if I get this right from bottom to top:

foam -> carbon (optional) -> floss -> biomax ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> So if I get this right from bottom to top:
> 
> foam -> carbon (optional) -> floss -> biomax ?


I would put the floss after the biomedia.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would put the floss after the biomedia.


What is the reasoning for that? I thoguht that the biomedia should be on the top (IIRC from what I read online) after all the filtering so that clean water rolls over it. I have read somewhere if the biomedia is in the middle stages of the filter you'll have to clean it more as the finer debris builds up on it meaning more maintance.

Also I was using more what Conix67 had in his AC20 when he sold me that tank his filter setup when I looked at it was:

foam -> floss -> biomax

My current config is:

DIY foam wrap prefilter intake -> foam -> floss -> carbon -> biomax

Seems to work but not something I swear by. I just know the carbon and biomax are not junked up as the floss keeps it clean.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Filter floss is used in Box Filters. Not in any other type of filter.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess it depends on the filter how you would place the media. Eheim has the intake on the bottom of the filter so it passes thru media bottom up and Fluval top down so...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> What is the reasoning for that? I thoguht that the biomedia should be on the top (IIRC from what I read online) after all the filtering so that clean water rolls over it. I have read somewhere if the biomedia is in the middle stages of the filter you'll have to clean it more as the finer debris builds up on it meaning more maintance.


Good point. I've always had my filter floss last simply because I would change it more often than cleaning the biomedia.



Bwhiskered said:


> Filter floss is used in Box Filters. Not in any other type of filter.


Not true. I use filter floss in my canisters.



TBemba said:


> I guess it depends on the filter how you would place the media. Eheim has the intake on the bottom of the filter so it passes thru media bottom up and Fluval top down so...


True.  What I meant is that I have my filter floss as the last thing that the dirty water passes through before returning to the aquarium.


----------

